
Porn will be age-blocked across the UK on July 15 - sonnyblarney
https://www.businessinsider.com/porn-age-verification-to-launch-in-uk-on-july-15-2019-4
======
xchip
This is an awesome experiment that will allow us to do AB testing.

The thing is that I'd rather see the UK tackling the serious drinking problems
teen have rather than addressing porn.

